# Social security



## gemstone3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, can anyone give me advice on obtaining a social security number, and registering at a doctor´surgery Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

I'm not sure how many Portuguese residents we have on the forum at the moment. But you can get some general information about the Portuguese social security system (in English!!) on the EU website here: European Commission - Your Europe - Citizens - Social security

On a quick scan of the info on registration, it looks as if your employer is responsible for signing you up for social security in Portugal. But they do give some addresses of offices you can check with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I am trying to figure out a way to get health insurance in Portugal once i move, hopefully in 2011....
I read somewhere that if i get employment for a year that i will be eligible for the social security system whereby i can then be enrolled in Portugal's health insurance system. Since i am 61 now and will be 63, i doubt i will find an employer, so i am thinking of possibly open up my own busisness and pay myself for the social security. Can i do this and be eligible for health insurance?


----------

